# Aerial Video Of Seacliff Beach In Ca



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

My son has a remote control airplane. We attached a light weight camera to the plane and took some great video of the State Park. You can see the RV parking along the beach. Just after the 5 minute mark, I dive in on my son and me. He flew the first half of the video and I took over for the lower stuff.
Click below to go to the site and enjoy.

Seacliff Beach Video

Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now THAT was cool!

Amazing video and I loved the music...Great job and thanks for sharing that


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! That was a cool video. You are a pretty good RC pilot. I noticed the flips and nice landing on soft sand.

C


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

VERY COOL!!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's about the coolest thing I have ever seen! Well done!









The quality of the video is amazing. Does the camera store the video on-board, or is it transmitting back to the ground? Also, it's interesting how it blacks out the Sun. Very cool indeed!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Loved the video... was making me wish I was out there camping.
I love Seacliff and can't wait to go back!

--Greg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That was cool! I really enjoyed that.









Mark


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's about the coolest thing I have ever seen! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The camera stores the video on a SD memory card. There is no way to view the video while in flight. You have to down load the video to see how it turned out. There are cameras that transmit a live image to a receiver, but those are big $$$. This camera was only about $100 and weighs only an ounce.

It's pretty fun,
Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> That's about the coolest thing I have ever seen! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The camera stores the video on a SD memory card. There is no way to view the video while in flight. You have to down load the video to see how it turned out. There are cameras that transmit a live image to a receiver, but those are big $$$. This camera was only about $100 and weighs only an ounce.

It's pretty fun,
Brian
[/quote]

Totally cool -- I have seen some of the RC guys around here use an attached battery operated wireless 802.11 camera for live feeds back to the ground...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How cool was that!!! Must be a great thing to share with you and your son.

Makes me want to go buy one.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

That was really cool. I used to go to Seacliff in high school when I lived in Los Gatos. Thank for the memories.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Way Cool! Love the scenery, and background music. What a great way to have fun on the beach with your son!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Very nicely done! When you "buzzed" you and your son, my DW cried. I was hoping that there was another 4 minutes of flight, and that you would have "My sacrifice" as a finale!
I have always wanted to get an RC plane for my two sons and I, but I know I'd have that ole left and right aileron thing going on when flying toward myself...


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like FUN!! Thanks for the show!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW! Pass me an airsick bag










Cool video. I am always amazed by RC pilot talents. Your and your son are very good and obviously having fun.


----------

